# Von den Jägern lernen ...



## Naturliebhaber (17. Juli 2019)

Während der DAFV noch überlegt, wie erfolgreiche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit funktionieren könnte, machen die Jäger ganz einfach mal was: https://www.sophie-award.de/sophie_award

Nicht bloß die Filme sind super, auch der ganze Ansatz dahinter (Waidgerechtigkeit 2.0: https://www.sophie-award.de/waidgerechtigkeit-2-0) ist genial. So wirbt man im Jahr 2019 für Akzeptanz in der Gesellschaft.

Und was macht der Bundesverband der Angler? Pennen. Geht mich als Bayer ja Gott sei Dank wenig an ...


----------



## Orothred (17. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Geht mich als Bayer ja Gott sei Dank wenig an ...



Den Teil versteh ich nicht


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Juli 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Den Teil versteh ich nicht



Ich denke, du weißt schon, welche Landesverbände diesem Häufchen Elend den Rücken gekehrt haben. 

Mich nervt die Untätigkeit einfach tierisch. Und dabei wäre es so einfach, etwas zu bewegen. Das wird aber nichts mit einer Führungsmannschaft, die überhaupt keinen Bezug zum Angeln hat.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Juli 2019)

Ich als Gewerkschafter kann auch Arbeitnehmerrechte vertreten ohne zu arbeiten  aber du hast natürlich recht- in Marketing und Lobbyarbeit eine 6+ (immerhin gab es da den Leserbrief der großen Vorsitzenden und Forelle0815 oder wie er hieß macht ja auch einen tollen Job als Gebetsmühle)


----------



## Ganerc (17. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich denke, du weißt schon, welche Landesverbände diesem Häufchen Elend den Rücken gekehrt haben.
> 
> Mich nervt die Untätigkeit einfach tierisch. Und dabei wäre es so einfach, etwas zu bewegen. Das wird aber nichts mit einer Führungsmannschaft, die überhaupt keinen Bezug zum Angeln hat.


Bitte keine schlafende Hunde wecken. Gott bewahre uns von den Aktivitäten und Veröffentlichungen dieses DAFV


----------



## Forelle2000 (18. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Während der DAFV noch überlegt, wie erfolgreiche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit funktionieren könnte, machen die Jäger ganz einfach mal was: https://www.sophie-award.de/sophie_award
> 
> Nicht bloß die Filme sind super, auch der ganze Ansatz dahinter (Waidgerechtigkeit 2.0: https://www.sophie-award.de/waidgerechtigkeit-2-0) ist genial. So wirbt man im Jahr 2019 für Akzeptanz in der Gesellschaft.
> 
> Und was macht der Bundesverband der Angler? Pennen. Geht mich als Bayer ja Gott sei Dank wenig an ...




Oh, toll. ..ein jährlicher Preis für einen Kurzfilm über die Jagd.

Und was macht der DAFV? Der vergibt jährlich einen Preis für sinnvolle Forschungsprojekte für Angler. Siehe:

*DAFV Forschungspreis 2018*
Dr. Marc Simon Weltersbach ist seit 2013 wissenschaftlicher Mitarbeiter am Institut für Ostseefischerei in Rostock und im Jahr 2018 Gewinner des mit 1.000 Euro dotierten Forschungspreises des DAFV. Mit seiner Dissertation über den „Einbezug der Sterblichkeit von Rückwürfen in der Freizeitfischerei in das europäische Fischereimanagement“ hat er einen wesentlichen Beitrag für uns Angler in der Diskussion um die Sinnhaftigkeit einer Anlandeverpflichtung von Dorschen oder Wolfsbarschen geleistet. In einer Präsentation gibt Weltersbach einen kleinen Einblick in seine Arbeit. Während seiner Untersuchungen zur Promotion war ihm besonders der Praxisbezug und die Anwendungsorientiertheit wichtig. „Viele meiner Daten habe ich in Zusammenarbeit mit Anglern im Rahmen einer „Citizen Science“ Studie erhoben. Diese Form der Kooperation ist gut und sowohl für die Wissenschaft als auch für Angler ein wichtiger Beitrag für zukünftige Projekte. Der DAFV gratuliert dem Neudoktor zum Gewinn des Förderpreises.

Aber da Bayern wenige Tage bzw. Wochen nach der durch sie maßgeblich einläuteten Fusion ausgetreten ist, kann man das wahrscheinlich nicht wissen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Oh, toll. ..ein jährlicher Preis für einen Kurzfilm über die Jagd.
> 
> Und was macht der DAFV? Der vergibt jährlich einen Preis für sinnvolle Forschungsprojekte für Angler. Siehe:
> 
> ...



Und wie genau wurde die mit diesem Forschungspreis bedachte Arbeit öffentlichkeitswirksam umgesetzt, um z.B. für Catch % Release zu werben?

Es geht um Werbung für das Angeln in der Gesellschaft. Es macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob eine bestenfalls Experten bekannte Promotion prämiert wird oder man die Schaffung von Videos prämiert, die öffentlichkeitswirksam auf Youtube etc. veröffentlicht werden. Einfach mal das Feedback auf Youtube durchlesen: www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9mwLx2NPm0


----------



## Forelle2000 (18. Juli 2019)

[


----------



## Forelle2000 (18. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und wie genau wurde die mit diesem Forschungspreis bedachte Arbeit öffentlichkeitswirksam umgesetzt, um z.B. für Catch % Release zu werben?
> 
> Es geht um Werbung für das Angeln in der Gesellschaft. Es macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob eine bestenfalls Experten bekannte Promotion prämiert wird oder man die Schaffung von Videos prämiert, die öffentlichkeitswirksam auf Youtube etc. veröffentlicht werden. Einfach mal das Feedback auf Youtube durchlesen: www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9mwLx2NPm0



Darum geht es Dir, dass der DAFV keinen Preis für das beste Angelvideo auslobt? Da hast Du recht.

Umkehrfrage: Lobt die DJV einen Forschungspreis wie der DAFV aus?

Die durch den DAFV prämierte Doktorarbeit hat sich sehr gut mit der Überlebungsrate *nach dem Zurücksetzen* von Aalen beschäftigt. Er hat mit verschiedenen Hakenformen bzw. Größen experimentiert. Und letztendlich gibt es eine *klare Empfehlung für das praktische Angeln*. Ich denke, die Ergebnisse werden auch kurzfristig veröffentlich.

Mit den Leuten die sich über das Medium You Tube mit dem Angeln beschäftigen stehen Olaf und Ali aus der Geschäftsstelle in sehr engen Kontakt. Die machen da einiges.
Wenn Du Dich in der Szene bewegst (ich nicht!) kennst Du die Leute.

Zum Rest: https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuel...nsturm-auf-der-fishing-masters-show-2019.html

User mokieren sich über die Arbeit eines Bundesverbandes (die sie nichts angeht, da sie dort nicht Mitglied sind) und führen als Beispiel für gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit die Preisverleihung für Videos eines anderen Verbandes an, aus dem sie aber auch ausgetreten sind. Willkommen im AB.

Dann reg doch so was mal in deinem Landesverband an....wenn die keinen Preis für den besten Kurzfilm ausloben...na dann gute Nacht Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im bayrischen Landesverband. Ansonsten ist der bayrische LV genau so gut/schlecht wie der DAFV.


----------



## Forelle2000 (18. Juli 2019)

Hatte ich erwähnt, das Bayern aus dem DJV ( die den Preis ausloben für den Kurzfilm) ausgetreten ist ? Muss also nicht unbedingt direkt an der guten/schlechten Arbeit des DAFV liegen, dass man  gern aus Bundesverbänden austritt.


----------



## smithie (18. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Ergebnisse werden auch kurzfristig veröffentlich.


Was meinst Du jetzt damit? Die Dissertation ist vor einem Jahr verteidigt worden und längst veröffentlicht.


----------



## Forelle2000 (18. Juli 2019)

Ich denke, dass so was in die Angelzeitschriften (auch in die Verbandszeitschrift) reingehört.


smithie schrieb:


> Was meinst Du jetzt damit? Die Dissertation ist vor einem Jahr verteidigt worden und längst veröffentlicht.



Ja,. hier hätte ich mich anders ausdrücken sollen. Da hast Du recht.
Jede Doktorarbeit muss zwangsläufig veröffentlich werden. Aber ich sehe zwischen der formalen Veröffentlichung und einer Veröffentlichung für Angler einen Unterschied.
Da muss man dann doch etwas umformulieren, Zusammenfassen, sich allgemeinverständlich  ausdrücken. Ich hoffe dass die Arbeit zur Überlebensrate in vielen Fachzeitschriften Widerhall findet und auch die Verbandszeitung des DAFV ihr Raum gibt.


----------



## smithie (18. Juli 2019)

Ah, verstehe - ist ja jetzt seit Juli 2018 auch noch nicht so lange her


----------



## Forelle2000 (18. Juli 2019)

Ja, vielleicht veröffentlichen es die Bayern vorher....aber sicher will/wollte man das erst nach der Auszeichnung mit dem Förderpreis vornehmen.
Entgegen der allgemeinen Annahme hier bin ich ja weder der Pressesprecher noch sitze ich im Redaktionsgremium der Fischwaid. Die ich übrigens bis letztes Jahr langweilig und altbacken fand.  Aber seit 2019 ist da ein gewaltiger Sprung nach vorn gelungen. Modern und mit guten Beiträgen.

Aber eigentlich ging es den User aus Bayern ja um etwas anderes...nicht um den Termin der Veröffentlichung, sondern wie gut der DJV ist und wie schlecht der DAFV. Oder? Das sowas gerade aus Bayern kommt, na ja....
Ja, hast aber Recht, die Doktorarbeit ist so interessant, hätte man auch schon vorher damit gut arbeiten können.

Ohne den DAFV hätte man davon eventuell nichts mit bekommen. Aber genau dazu ist er ja da...der Preis meine ich.


----------



## Forelle2000 (18. Juli 2019)

Dazu ergänzend....jeder Landesverband (auch die die nicht im DAFV sind) haben ihre unabhängige Zeitschrift. Solche Arbeiten sollten dort viel stärker Beachtung finden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Darum geht es Dir, dass der DAFV keinen Preis für das beste Angelvideo auslobt? Da hast Du recht.
> 
> Umkehrfrage: Lobt die DJV einen Forschungspreis wie der DAFV aus?



Mir geht es um Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Ihr könnt auch 3 Forschungsarbeiten auszeichnen, meine Tochter (19) wird sich die nicht durchlesen. Auf den Film von Felix Kuwert hat sie mich aufmerksam gemacht, da er ihr auf Youtube empfohlen wurde (sie schaut viele Naturvideos), wie sicher auch vielen anderen personen. So funktioniert Öffentlichkeitsarbeit 2019!



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Mit den Leuten die sich über das Medium You Tube mit dem Angeln beschäftigen stehen Olaf und Ali aus der Geschäftsstelle in sehr engen Kontakt. Die machen da einiges.
> Wenn Du Dich in der Szene bewegst (ich nicht!) kennst Du die Leute.



Ich bin täglich auf Youtube unterwegs. Weder kenne ich da jemanden aus der "DAFV-Szene", noch wurde mir was empfohlen. Schick doch mal ein paar Links zu den Videos, die du meinst.



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> User mokieren sich über die Arbeit eines Bundesverbandes (die sie nichts angeht, da sie dort nicht Mitglied sind) und führen als Beispiel für gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit die Preisverleihung für Videos eines anderen Verbandes an, aus dem sie aber auch ausgetreten sind. Willkommen im AB.



Ist doch völlig uninteressant, ob Bayern Mitglied im DJV ist oder nicht, es geht um gut Arbeit und schlechte Arbeit in Verbänden.
Übrigens ist der Ersteller des Gewinner-Films Franken durchaus verbunden. Einfach mal das Nummernschild seines Autos vor 2 Jahren anschauen :
www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=15&v=_CBkfo59GfU



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Dann reg doch so was mal in deinem Landesverband an....wenn die keinen Preis für den besten Kurzfilm ausloben...na dann gute Nacht Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im bayrischen Landesverband. Ansonsten ist der bayrische LV genau so gut/schlecht wie der DAFV.



Hör doch auf mit der billigen Polemik. Mein Bezirksverband unterstützt ausdrücklich Initiativen zum Schnupperangeln in den Sommerferien. Es müssen keine Filme sein, aber wir Angler müssen bei Eltern und Kindern als interessant und positiv rüberkommen. Da helfen genauso Aushänge in den Schulen. Erzähl mal, was der DAFV hierzu macht.

Und ganz sicher werde ich das Beispiel mit dem Filmpreis bei Gelegenheit anbringen und fragen, ob das nicht ein cooler Ansatz wäre.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Dazu ergänzend....jeder Landesverband (auch die die nicht im DAFV sind) haben ihre unabhängige Zeitschrift. Solche Arbeiten sollten dort viel stärker Beachtung finden.



Ja klar doch, Zeitschriften 

Ich bin mit fast 54 Jahren auch nicht mehr der Jüngste, aber ich lebe und arbeite mit jungen Leuten zusammen. Kleiner Tipp: Die schauen nicht mehr in Zeitschriften. Das Zauberwort heißt Social Media. Selbst mein Siemens-Chef tritt mittlerweile auf Youtube auf, weil wir sonst die junge Generation der Entscheider nicht mehr erreichen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (18. Juli 2019)

Ah ja....gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in einem Verband....man veröffentlicht oder unterstützt Youtuber. Schlechte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, man macht das nicht. Dann pennt man. Ist das kurz deine Meinung zusammen gefasst?


----------



## Forelle2000 (18. Juli 2019)

Kannst du mir bitte als Vorbildwirkung einige Landesverbände nennen, die über diese Medium gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leisten? Gern auch Verbände die nicht im dafv sind.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte als Vorbildwirkung einige Landesverbände nennen, die über diese Medium gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leisten? Gern auch Verbände die nicht im dafv sind.


Das ist billig. Das grosse grosse Manko am dafv ist gemeinhin, dass Dinge propagiert werden (rücksetzen ist Teufelszeug) mit denen die meisten Leute sich nicht identifizieren können und man als Angler das Gefühl hat, es wird keinerlei Lobby oder Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für das angelnbetrieben. Schön dass die verschnarchten Zeitschriften besser werden lt deiner Aussage aber wie arbeitet der DAFV daran, angeln gesellschaftlich relevant und präsent zu erhalten? Leider agitierst du genau so wie du es anderen vorwirfst du suchst dir einen Aspekt der Argumentation der Gegenseite raus und bombardierst ihn aber mal im ernst: viel wissenswertes oder antworten auf die oben genannten Fragen hast du auch nicht mitzuteilen. Statt des offenen Diskurses oder gar selbstreflektion kommt von dir so ein demokratisches Kleinod wie "User mokieren sich über die Arbeit eines Bundesverbandes (die sie nichts angeht, da sie dort nicht Mitglied sind)" - wenn der Kaspar-Hauser-Gedächtnis-Verband DAFV für sich in Anspruch nimmt, uns alle zu vertreten dann muss er auch damit leben von uns allen mit Stuhlgang und Gammelfleisch beschmissen zu werden wenn so ein Murks geschieht. Aber dein Kommentar zeigt eigentlich nur, dass du mit demokratischen Prinzupien so deine Probleme hast - und das passt wundervoll zu einem verschnarchten Verband mit empörten Greisen.
Also anstatt Gegenfragen zu stellen: WAS tut der DAFV um das Bild von anglern in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbessern und das angeln so in der Gesellschaft präsent und relevant zu halten? Kleiner Tipp: christels Leserbrief, eine Dissertation für Spezialisten oder Halbmarathon laufende Mitarbeiter sind eher kein Teil der Antwort


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Juli 2019)

Ach ja gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit erkennt man daran dass sie öffentlich stattfindet


----------



## JimiG (20. Juli 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach ja gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit erkennt man daran dass sie öffentlich stattfindet




Dem stimme ich mehr als extrem zu. 
Ich selber bin Vorstandsmitglied in einer DAFV Ortsgruppe und ausser dem Logo auf dem Angelausweis gibts da nicht viel seitens des DAFV als sogenannten Dachverband. Was hat denn der DAFV bisher für uns als kleine Mitglieder bisher getan? Gefühlt nichts ( mal vom Hand aufhalten abgesehen) und warscheinlich in Warheit noch weniger als nichts. Vielleicht liegt es auch an der mangelhaften Kommunikation oder gar daran das nichts passiert? Wenn man als kleiner Ehrenamtler hier unten sich genauso schlecht ins Zeug legen würde wie unser Dachverband na dann Ortsgruppe ade. 
Übrigens scheint ja unsere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit durchaus erfolgreich zu sein da unsere Mitgliederzahl am wachsen ist. Vielleicht sollte man auch als ach so großer DAFV mal von den erfolgreicheren Interessenverbänden deren Öffentlichkeitsarbeit studieren und gegebenenfalls übernehmen anstatt sich immer schön abzuducken und somit das perfekte Opfer abzugeben.
Schlecht steht man auch da wenn man anstatt von der Masse zu lernen sich ständig schulmeisternd hinstellt und den Anspruch erhebt die alleinige Deutungshoheit zu besitzen und bei sachlichen Argumenten diese entweder als Quatsch hinstellt oder irgendwelche Nebelkerzen woanders zündet um abzulenken weil man selbst kein vernünftiges Gegenargument besitzt. War zwar jetzt ein riesenlanger Satz, aber so sehe ich zur Zeit die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV hier und woanders.

Das mal so meine Meinung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2019)

@JimiG

Warum seid ihr denn dann als Ortsgruppe beim Verband? Du sagst, der Verband bietet nichts und noch weniger als das, außer Hand aufhalten? 
Der Verband kann sich das doch leisten, er hat doch auch so seine Mitglieder, wohlgemerkt: freiwillige Mitglieder.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @JimiG
> 
> Warum seid ihr denn dann als Ortsgruppe beim Verband? Du sagst, der Verband bietet nichts und noch weniger als das, außer Hand aufhalten?
> Der Verband kann sich das doch leisten, er hat doch auch so seine Mitglieder, wohlgemerkt: freiwillige Mitglieder.



Vorab: Der Bezirksverband Mittelfranken leistet aus meiner Sicht sehr gute Arbeit, angefangen von der Ausbildung der Gewässerwarte bis hin zur rechtlichen Unterstützung bei diversen Fragen. Ich würde von daher den Mitgliedern meines Vereins immer eine Mitgliedschaft empfehlen.

Trotzdem ist die Frage, warum zumindest hier in Franken die meisten Vereine im Verband sind, ganz einfach zu beantworten: Zugang zu den Verbandsgewässern. In meinem Verein besuchen ca. 50% der Mitglieder kaum oder gar nicht die Vereinsgewässer (obwohl wir für mittelfränkische Verhältnisse sehr gut ausgestattet sind). Die wollen Zugang zur Fränkischen Seenplatte und zum RMD-Kanal. Das geht nur über eine Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein, der im Verband organisiert ist.

Hypothese meinerseits: Hätte der Verband die Gewässer nicht, würden 70% der Vereine austreten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2019)

Aha .. der Bezirksverband Mittelfranken ist also im DAFV .. das ist mir neu ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aha .. der Bezirksverband Mittelfranken ist also im DAFV .. das ist mir neu ...



Hab nicht richtig auf die Fragestellung geschaut. Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Juli 2019)

Kann man einen Kreisverband mit einem Dachverband vergleichen?

Ich finde das Beispiel aus #1 schon sehr witzig - insbesondere weil Thomas vor etlichen Jahren hier einen Artikel eingestellt hatte - die Jäger seien ähnlich schwach/schlecht organisiert wie Angler. Wenn ich mir deren Mitgliederentwicklung anschaue scheint mir das sehr plausibel zu sein: https://www.jagdverband.de/node/713 Und nun ja Bayern als Vorbild .. hmmm (Abknüppelgebot etc. pp.) .. Vielleicht sollte man sich eher anschauen was manche NGOs richtig machen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2019)

Ach siehe an, der alte Wortschatz aus dem Buche Thomas lebt noch, der eine mag daran glauben, der andere nicht.


----------



## JimiG (20. Juli 2019)

Ganz kurz und knapp wir sind in einem Kreisanglerverband organisiert der ganz gute Arbeit macht. (Natura2000 guten Konsens gefunden)


Dieser ist im LAV Sachsen-Anhalt organisiert der übrigens scheinbar auch langsam in die Puschen kommt ( auch hier Haltung und Verhandlung zu Natura2000).
Leider ist der LAV noch im DAFV organisiert. Das heißt wir können nicht einfach so rausgehen weil wir sonst aus dem LAV raus müssten und somit keinen Zugriff auf den Gewässerfond mehr hätten. Im Vergleich zu Vereinen in den alten Bundesländern die  größtenteils eigene Vereinsgewässer haben, haben wir kein solches Gewässer und zu pachten gibs da auch nichts mehr bei uns.
Somit wäre das mehr als kontraproduktiv.


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Juli 2019)

*Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/profis-oder-amateure-die-crux-mit-unseren-verbaenden.258743/

Das ist das entsprechende Thema mit den strukturellen Problemen der Jagdverbände von 2013.


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. Juli 2019)

Nur mal zur Erinnerung: Anlass des Beitrages war der Hinweis aus Bayern (weder im DAFV noch im Jagdverband organsiert), dass der DAFV pennt, da andere die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben und einen Preis für ein Jagdvideo (erstmalig) ausgelobt haben. Daraufhin kam von mir der Hinweis, dass im DAFV zwar kein Video prämiert wurde, dafür aber ein Förderpreis (seit ca. 15 Jahren).

Meine Frage welche Landesverbände den mit Youtube ihre Mitgliederentwicklung fördern, blieb bisher unbeantwortet. 
Dafür kamen aber einige TF Gedächtnisbeiträge.

Hinweis zu oben:   Bayern ist nicht mehr im DJV.


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Erinnerung: Anlass des Beitrages war der Hinweis aus Bayern (weder im DAFV noch im Jagdverband organsiert), dass der DAFV pennt, da andere die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben und einen Preis für ein Jagdvideo (erstmalig) ausgelobt haben. Daraufhin kam von mir der Hinweis, dass im DAFV zwar kein Video prämiert wurde, dafür aber ein Förderpreis (seit ca. 15 Jahren).
> 
> Meine Frage welche Landesverbände den mit Youtube ihre Mitgliederentwicklung fördern, blieb bisher unbeantwortet.
> Dafür kamen aber einige TF Gedächtnisbeiträge.
> ...


Also doch wieder nur blabla von dir, schade


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. Juli 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist billig. Das grosse grosse Manko am dafv ist gemeinhin, dass Dinge propagiert werden (rücksetzen ist Teufelszeug) mit denen die meisten Leute sich nicht identifizieren können und man als Angler das Gefühl hat, es wird keinerlei Lobby oder Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für das angelnbetrieben. Schön dass die verschnarchten Zeitschriften besser werden lt deiner Aussage aber wie arbeitet der DAFV daran, angeln gesellschaftlich relevant und präsent zu erhalten? Leider agitierst du genau so wie du es anderen vorwirfst du suchst dir einen Aspekt der Argumentation der Gegenseite raus und bombardierst ihn aber mal im ernst: viel wissenswertes oder antworten auf die oben genannten Fragen hast du auch nicht mitzuteilen. Statt des offenen Diskurses oder gar selbstreflektion kommt von dir so ein demokratisches Kleinod wie "User mokieren sich über die Arbeit eines Bundesverbandes (die sie nichts angeht, da sie dort nicht Mitglied sind)" - wenn der Kaspar-Hauser-Gedächtnis-Verband DAFV für sich in Anspruch nimmt, uns alle zu vertreten dann muss er auch damit leben von uns allen mit Stuhlgang und Gammelfleisch beschmissen zu werden wenn so ein Murks geschieht. Aber dein Kommentar zeigt eigentlich nur, dass du mit demokratischen Prinzupien so deine Probleme hast - und das passt wundervoll zu einem verschnarchten Verband mit empörten Greisen.
> Also anstatt Gegenfragen zu stellen: WAS tut der DAFV um das Bild von anglern in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbessern und das angeln so in der Gesellschaft präsent und relevant zu halten? Kleiner Tipp: christels Leserbrief, eine Dissertation für Spezialisten oder Halbmarathon laufende Mitarbeiter sind eher kein Teil der Antwort



Ja richtig. An Deine  inhaltsreichen und differenzierten Beiträge und Ausdrücke wie Kasper Hauser Verband, verschnarchte Zeitschrift, empörte Greise usw. komme ich mit meinen Beiträgen nicht ran. War auch nicht mein Zweck. Nennst Du das, was Du schreibst inhaltsreich?

Das ist Eckkneipenniveau, mehr nicht. 

Wo steht in einem Satz beim DAFV "Rücksetzen ist Teufelszeug"?  Hier leben einige in ihrer TF Blase und fühlen sich stark gestört wenn man mal nicht zum Verbandsbashing mitgröhlt.  

Streich alle inhaltslosen Beiträge hier...bleiben dann überhaupt noch welche übrig? 

Seit Jahren dreht ihr euch im Kreis, wer kritisch war und hier andere Meinungen vertreten hat, wurde rausgemobbt oder ging freiwillig. Siehe Lars. Oder auch ich früher.
Demokratischen Prinzipen? Gern, Ihr wählt Euren Vereinsvorsitzenden, der wählt dann den Kreisvorsitzenden, der wählt das Präsidium des Landesverbandes und die wählen dann die Leute im DAFV Präsidium. Alles demokratische Prinzipien. Die Leute im DAFV Präsidium sind gewählt durch die Vertreter der Landesverbände! Keine Erbfolge....


----------



## glavoc (22. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Wo steht in einem Satz beim DAFV "Rücksetzen ist Teufelszeug"?  ..



Ich schlage vor du machst da für dich ne einfache Umfrage unter Anglerinnen und Anglern. Fast immer wirst du feststellen, dass die Denke vorherrscht: Angeln nur zur Verwertung..
Woher die das haben? Durch die tollen Fischeieischeinlehrgänge, jahrzehntelanges Predigen der Verbände und auch noch bis heute erzählt es so mancher Funktionär.
Bei mir komme ich übrigens auf 9 von zehn, welche überzeugt sind, sie müssten jeden (massigen und außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangen) Fisch abschlagen...
Gegenfrage: warum gehen die Verbände (LV und BV) damit nicht öffentlichkeitswirksam um??? Anfangen könnten sie einmal zuerst bei ihren "Kadern".
Das fände ich schon einen *WIRKLICHEN FORTSCHRITT* seitens der Verbände. Wenn ihr sowas mal machen würdet, wegen mir auch über die Verbandszeitungen/HP etc. hättet ihr noch nichtmal Kosten 
lg


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ja richtig. An Deine  inhaltsreichen und differenzierten Beiträge und Ausdrücke wie Kasper Hauser Verband, verschnarchte Zeitschrift, empörte Greise usw. komme ich mit meinen Beiträgen nicht ran. War auch nicht mein Zweck. Nennst Du das, was Du schreibst inhaltsreich?


Übertreibung macht anschaulich damit auch einfach Begabte dem Ganzen folgen können, aber wenn ich mir deine Replik angucke, die die aufgeworfenen Fragen mal wieder ignoriert war ich wohl zu optimistisch, was die Verständnisschwelle angeht.



> Wo steht in einem Satz beim DAFV "Rücksetzen ist Teufelszeug"?


Gegenfrage: wann hat sich der DAFV jemals pro zurücksetzen statt abzuschlagen geäußert? Oder durchblicken lassen dass die Gründe zum angeln vielschichtiger sind als die eigene Ernährung? 


> Hier leben einige in ihrer TF Blase und fühlen sich stark gestört wenn man mal nicht zum Verbandsbashing mitgröhlt.


Hier lebt wer in der DAFV Blase und fühlt sich stark gestört, wenn man den DAFV kritisiert.


> Streich alle inhaltslosen Beiträge hier...bleiben dann überhaupt noch welche übrig?


Zumindest deine wären nicht mehr da  ich empfände dies als Gewinn


> Seit Jahren dreht ihr euch im Kreis, wer kritisch war und hier andere Meinungen vertreten hat, wurde rausgemobbt oder ging freiwillig. Siehe Lars.


Perfide, mobbingvorwürfe und die betreffenden können sich nicht mal dazu äußern. Netter Versuch aber verfängt nicht. 


> Demokratischen Prinzipen? Gern, Ihr wählt Euren Vereinsvorsitzenden, der wählt dann den Kreisvorsitzenden, der wählt das Präsidium des Landesverbandes und die wählen dann die Leute im DAFV Präsidium. Alles demokratische Prinzipien. Die Leute im DAFV Präsidium sind gewählt durch die Vertreter der Landesverbände! Keine Erbfolge....


Und wieder keine Antwort. Wahllos Formulierungen herausgreifen und dagegen keilen - im Ernst, dass ist äußerst lachhaft. Glaubst du ernsthaft dass das verfängt oder hast du als Rentner einfach genug Freizeit hier ein wenig rumzutrollen?


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. Juli 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Übertreibung macht anschaulich damit auch einfach Begabte dem Ganzen folgen können, aber wenn ich mir deine Replik angucke, die die aufgeworfenen Fragen mal wieder ignoriert war ich wohl zu optimistisch, was die Verständnisschwelle angeht.
> 
> 
> Gegenfrage: wann hat sich der DAFV jemals pro zurücksetzen statt abzuschlagen geäußert? Oder durchblicken lassen dass die Gründe zum angeln vielschichtiger sind als die eigene Ernährung?
> ...



Lass gut sein, meine Fragen werden mit Gegenfragen beantwortet. Und wenn Du selbst einräumst, in Deinen Beiträgen zu übertreiben, damit es auch "einfach Begabte" verstehen....
Zum Rest...passt schon..


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. Juli 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor du machst da für dich ne einfache Umfrage unter Anglerinnen und Anglern. Fast immer wirst du feststellen, dass die Denke vorherrscht: Angeln nur zur Verwertung..
> Woher die das haben? Durch die tollen Fischeieischeinlehrgänge, jahrzehntelanges Predigen der Verbände und auch noch bis heute erzählt es so mancher Funktionär.
> Bei mir komme ich übrigens auf 9 von zehn, welche überzeugt sind, sie müssten jeden (massigen und außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangen) Fisch abschlagen...
> Gegenfrage: warum gehen die Verbände (LV und BV) damit nicht öffentlichkeitswirksam um??? Anfangen könnten sie einmal zuerst bei ihren "Kadern".
> ...


Ich fasse zusammen. Du bist der Meinung 90 % der Angler sind für "Fische fangen nur zur Verwertung"? Die Gründe dafür siehst du in der Verbandspolitik der letzten Jahrzehnte. Ich bin übrigens nicht der Meinung. ich sehe es eher umgedreht...mag an der Ossimentalität liegen. Und daran das ich Fliegenfischer bin und wir so oder so gern zurücksetze.
Und Du bist jetzt der Meinung, die Verbände sollten sich dafür einsetzen, dass diese 90 % "Kochtopfangler" sozusagen "bekehrt" werden, stärker zurück zu setzen?   
Darf ich fragen WARUM? Diese Reglung/Empfehlung, dass jeder massige Fisch toto zu schlagen ist, kenne ich nur ganz wenig. Und wenn dann in den alten Bundesländern, wo das Fischereigesetz das vorgibt und das auch die dortigen Landesverbände so wollen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Seit Jahren dreht ihr euch im Kreis, wer kritisch war und hier andere Meinungen vertreten hat, wurde rausgemobbt oder ging freiwillig. Siehe Lars. Oder auch ich früher.



Es gibt einen himnelweiten Unterschied zwischen heute und "früher" - nur wer das nicht erkennt schreibt so'n Döner! 
Liberaler geht es bloß noch in WA-Gruppen... 

Lars Tätigkeiten in allen Ehren - aber ihn hier wie einen Märtyrer hinzustellen triffts wirklich nicht...

Da hat er mehr als ausreichend selbst dazu beigetragen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. Juli 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Es gibt einen himnelweiten Unterschied zwischen heute und "früher" - nur wer das nicht erkennt schreibt so'n Döner!
> Liberaler geht es bloß noch in WA-Gruppen...
> 
> Lars Tätigkeiten in allen Ehren - aber ihn hier wie einen Märtyrer hinzustellen triffts wirklich nicht...
> ...


Ja stimmt. Nehme ich zurück, Sorry.


----------



## rippi (22. Juli 2019)

FREIHEIT DEN ANGLERN! 

Ich kämpfe für eine Anglerquote von 50% in deutschen DAX-Unternehmensvorständen wenn ihr mich wählt. hip hip RIPPI! hip hip RIPPI! hip hip RIPPIIIIII!


----------



## zander67 (22. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich fasse zusammen. Du bist der Meinung 90 % der Angler sind für "Fische fangen nur zur Verwertung"? Die Gründe dafür siehst du in der Verbandspolitik der letzten Jahrzehnte. Ich bin übrigens nicht der Meinung. ich sehe es eher umgedreht...mag an der Ossimentalität liegen. Und daran das ich Fliegenfischer bin und wir so oder so gern zurücksetze.
> Und Du bist jetzt der Meinung, die Verbände sollten sich dafür einsetzen, dass diese 90 % "Kochtopfangler" sozusagen "bekehrt" werden, stärker zurück zu setzen?
> Darf ich fragen WARUM? Diese Reglung/Empfehlung, dass jeder massige Fisch toto zu schlagen ist, kenne ich nur ganz wenig. Und wenn dann in den alten Bundesländern, wo das Fischereigesetz das vorgibt und das auch die dortigen Landesverbände so wollen.



Die unterschiedliche Sichtweise resultiert ja aus den jeweiligen Erfahrungen mit den eigenen Landesverbänden.
Wäre ja nicht schlecht, wenn der DAFV sich die Bundesländer mit den liberalsten Gewässerordnungen als Vorbild nehmen würde und das versucht bundesweit umzusetzen, natürlich immer unter Berücksichtigung der jeweiligen Landesgesetze.

Wenn es auch ein Landesgesetz ist, versteh ich zum Beispiel nicht den Sinn eines Nachtangelverbotes.
Auch das zurücksetzen von Fischen ist hier in der Gewässerordnung klar geregelt, wenn ich einen Wels als Beifang beim Angeln auf Zander fange
den ich nicht verwerten kann, darf ich den zurücksetzen und das kommuniziert der Landesverband auch im Fernsehen in den regionalen Abendnachrichten
und stellt sich hinter den Angler der von einer Tierrechtsorganisation angezeigt wurde, sofern kein Vorsatz vorlag.
Hier könnte der DAFV wenigstens versuchen Einfluss zu nehmen.
Und dann noch das Thema Fischereiprüfung, man was wird da für ein Zauber darum gemacht.
Wieso positioniert sich der DAVF nicht klar gegen diesen Blödsinn, funktioniert ja in anderen Ländern auch,
mit der Prüfung ist man doch kein waidgerechterer Angler als ohne Prüfung.
Das müssten nach meiner Meinung Minimalziele von einem Bundesverband sein, die sicherlich einen breiten Konsens unter den Anglern finden würde.

Wie gesagt, es geht erstmal um Minimalziele in denen sich möglichst viele Angler wiederfinden.

VG


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juli 2019)

Zander
aus mir wir kein Fan des DAFV , jedenfalls nicht jetzt,
aber was Du da bekrittelst ist Sache deines Landesverbandes  und nicht des DAFV .
Vermutlich wäre dein Landes VB wenig erfreut, wenn sich der DAFV da permanent einmischt;-))


----------



## zander67 (22. Juli 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Zander
> aus mir wir kein Fan des DAFV , jedenfalls nicht jetzt,
> aber was Du da bekrittelst ist Sache deines Landesverbandes  und nicht des DAFV .
> Vermutlich wäre dein Landes VB wenig erfreut, wenn sich der DAFV da permanent einmischt;-))



Er muss sich nicht permanent einmischen, es muss einmal ein Grundgerüst da sein, dass mit möglichst liberalen Inhalten.
Im Moment resultiert die ganze Diskussion hier aus unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen mit den jeweiligen Landesverbänden.
Forelle200 drückt sich "manchmal" etwas, na ja, "unvorteilhaft" aus (kommt jedenfalls so rüber), aber er hat auf jeden Fall damit recht,
dass die Landesverbände erstmal ihre Hausaufgaben machen müssen.
Wenn ein Bundesverband da unterstützen kann, vor allem mit den Verweis auf Landesverbände wo etwas besser läuft, dann kann das ja nicht schaden.
Aber, ob der DAVF mit diesem Präsidium dafür geeignet ist bezweifle ich, dafür ist zu viel Zeit verstrichen bis etwas passierte.

VG


----------



## glavoc (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo Forelle2000,
du schreibst:


Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich fasse zusammen. Du bist der Meinung 90 % der Angler sind für "Fische fangen nur zur Verwertung"? Die Gründe dafür siehst du in der Verbandspolitik der letzten Jahrzehnte.
> 
> Ja, dass sind meine Erfahrungen. Ja ich denke, die Gründe hierzu liegen in der Verbandspolitik der letzten Jahrzehnte.
> 
> ...



Ja, so unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen. Wieder bin ich etwas neidisch auf euch Ostdeutsche. Ich schreibe aus den alten BL, dem mit dem Nachtangelverbot^^.. ja und unsere "dortigen Landesverbände so wollen".. Denke, du wirst mich jetzt etwas besser verstehen?

lg


----------



## Forelle2000 (23. Juli 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Die unterschiedliche Sichtweise resultiert ja aus den jeweiligen Erfahrungen mit den eigenen Landesverbänden.
> Wäre ja nicht schlecht, wenn der DAFV sich die Bundesländer mit den liberalsten Gewässerordnungen als Vorbild nehmen würde und das versucht bundesweit umzusetzen, natürlich immer unter Berücksichtigung der jeweiligen Landesgesetze.
> 
> Wenn es auch ein Landesgesetz ist, versteh ich zum Beispiel nicht den Sinn eines Nachtangelverbotes.
> ...



Sorry, ich komme nicht umher:
Der *Föderalismus in Deutschland* (von lat. _foedus_ (pl. _foedera_) „Bund“, „Bündnis“, „Vertrag“) ist eines von verschiedenen Prinzipien der Staatsorganisation. Die Bundesrepublik besteht neben dem Bund aus teilsouveränen Gliedstaaten, die ihrerseits eigene staatliche Aufgaben erfüllen, den Bundesländern. Beide sind zu einem übergeordneten Ganzen zusammengeschlossen, sodass die Staatsqualität des Gesamtstaates durch die föderale Vereinigung begründet wird.

In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist er durch Artikel 20 des Grundgesetzes ein Staatsstrukturprinzip und somit grundlegender Teil des politischen Systems, zudem legt die Ewigkeitsklausel fest, dass der Föderalismus unabänderlich festgeschrieben ist.

Im föderalen Bundesstaat sind die staatlichen Aufgaben zwischen Bund und Gliedstaaten so aufgeteilt, dass beide politischen Ebenen für bestimmte (verfassungsgemäß festgelegte) Aufgaben selbst zuständig sind. Die Autonomie der Gliedstaaten in einem föderativen System zeigt sich darin, dass die Mitglieder des Bundes über eigene Legitimität, Rechte und Kompetenzen verfügen. So hat jedes Land eine eigene Landesverfassung _(Verfassungsautonomie)_ und dementsprechend eigenständige politische Institutionen für die Exekutive, die Judikative und die Legislative.

Die Fischereigesetze sind genau solche Gesetze die durch die einzelnen Länder beschlossen werden. Partner der Landesregierungen sind in der Regel die Landesfischereiverbände. Diese werden auch angehört bei Gesetzesänderungen oder Gesetzesnovellen. Jeder Landesverband sollte fähig sein, die Interessen und den Willen der Angler in SEINEM Bundesland ausreichend zu vertreten. Es ist nicht Zweck und Ziel des Bundesverbande in den einzelnen Bundesländern für Änderungen des Landesgesetzgebung zu kämpfen.  Sollte Landesverband A der Meinung sein, ein Nachtangelverbot ist bei ihm sinnvoll, gehe ich davon aus, dass diese Entscheidung im Landesverband auch eine demokratische Mehrheit hat. Warum auch immer. Ich z.B. finde eine Prüfung zum Angeln gut.
Mein Tipp, wenn Du in einem Verein bist, dann starte doch mal über Deinen Verein eine Anfrage an Deinen Landesverband zu den Themen die dich berühren. Dafür sind die zuständig.  Zumindest zum Thema Landesfischereigesetz.
In welchen Bundesland bist du und welcher Landesverband ist für Dich zuständig?


----------



## Deep Down (23. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> .....
> Die Fischereigesetze sind genau solche Gesetze die durch die einzelnen Länder beschlossen werden. Partner der Landesregierungen sind in der Regel die Landesfischereiverbände. Diese werden auch angehört bei Gesetzesänderungen oder Gesetzesnovellen. Jeder Landesverband sollte fähig sein, die Interessen und den Willen der Angler in SEINEM Bundesland ausreichend zu vertreten. Es ist nicht Zweck und Ziel des Bundesverbande in den einzelnen Bundesländern für Änderungen des Landesgesetzgebung zu kämpfen.  Sollte Landesverband A der Meinung sein, ein Nachtangelverbot ist bei ihm sinnvoll, gehe ich davon aus, dass diese Entscheidung im Landesverband auch eine demokratische Mehrheit hat. Warum auch immer.
> ....



Das ist aber nicht ganz richtig! 

§ 6 Abs 1 der Satzung des DAFV führt aus, dass die Mitglieder, also z.B die Landesverbände, ein Recht drauf haben, vom DAFV in ihren Belangen unterstützt zu werden und in Abs. 4 ist bestimmt, dass der DAFV auf Wunsch beratend an Versammlungen der Mitgliedsvereine teilnehmen kann. 
Nach Abs 2. haben die Landesverbänden die Beschlüsse der Hauptversammlung des DAFV umzusetzen. 

Diese Vorschriften erlauben die unmittelbare Einflußnahme auf die Willensbildung und Entscheidungsfindung im Landesverband, und damit auch die mittelbare Beeinflussung der Landesgesetzgebung oder sonstigen hoheitlichen Handelns in einem Bundesland.

Ist der DAFV somit der Auffassung, es sollten bestimmte Vorgänge oder Verfahrensweisen nicht nur in einzelnen Bundesländern gelten bzw. nicht gelten, sondern im Einzelfall oder flächendeckend zur Geltung kommen, dann kann hier erheblich Einfluß genommen werden.   

Die Ermächtigung zur Einmischung auch in landesrechtliche Angelegenheiten kann im übrigen auch unmittelbar aus der Zweck- Aufgaben- und Zielsetzung des § 2 Abs 2 und der Absätze a)-k) abgeleitet werden und hierüber sogar gegen den Willen des Landesverband.

Ob man dies an sich zieht, ist natürlich eine andere Sache! 

Aber die Beeinflussung auf der Landesebene ist demnach für den DAFV vielschichtig möglich.


----------



## Forelle2000 (23. Juli 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht ganz richtig!
> 
> § 6 Abs 1 der Satzung des DAFV führt aus, dass die Mitglieder, also z.B die Landesverbände, ein Recht drauf haben, vom DAFV in ihren Belangen unterstützt zu werden und in Abs. 4 ist bestimmt, dass der DAFV auf Wunsch beratend an Versammlungen der Mitgliedsvereine teilnehmen kann.
> Nach Abs 2. haben die Landesverbänden die Beschlüsse der Hauptversammlung des DAFV umzusetzen.
> ...



Ihr obliegt alle einen grundlegenden Irrtum. Der DAFV ist kein von den Landesverbänden unabhängiges Organ, dass losgelöst von den Landesverbänden bundesdeutsche Politik gestaltet.
Denn die Beschlüsse der JHV (Haushalt, Terminplan, Wahl des Präsidiums etc.) im DAFV werden nur mehrheitlich durch ihre Mitglieder gefällt, also die Landesverbände legen fest, wer, was und wie zu tun hat. Nur sie legen das Handlungsfeld des Bundesverbandes fest. Nicht umgedreht. 

Eine Einmischung in die Landespolitik gegen dem Willen oder ohne Abstimmung mit dem zuständigen Landesverband, halte ich persönlich für völlig inakzeptabel.    

Nur als Beispiel: die Fusion zum DAFV erfolgte auf Druck der stärksten Landesverbände im VDSF und DAV. Ohne diesen Druck gäbe es heute noch beide Verbände.
Beide Präsidien hätten von sich aus NICHT fusioniert.  Die wahren Herrscher  im DAFV sind die großen Landesverbände.


----------



## zander67 (23. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Die Fischereigesetze sind genau solche Gesetze die durch die einzelnen Länder beschlossen werden. Partner der Landesregierungen sind in der Regel die Landesfischereiverbände. Diese werden auch angehört bei Gesetzesänderungen oder Gesetzesnovellen. Jeder Landesverband sollte fähig sein, die Interessen und den Willen der Angler in SEINEM Bundesland ausreichend zu vertreten. Es ist nicht Zweck und Ziel des Bundesverbande in den einzelnen Bundesländern für Änderungen des Landesgesetzgebung zu kämpfen.  Sollte Landesverband A der Meinung sein, ein Nachtangelverbot ist bei ihm sinnvoll, gehe ich davon aus, dass diese Entscheidung im Landesverband auch eine demokratische Mehrheit hat. Warum auch immer. Ich z.B. finde eine Prüfung zum Angeln gut.
> Mein Tipp, wenn Du in einem Verein bist, dann starte doch mal über Deinen Verein eine Anfrage an Deinen Landesverband zu den Themen die dich berühren. Dafür sind die zuständig.  Zumindest zum Thema Landesfischereigesetz.
> In welchen Bundesland bist du und welcher Landesverband ist für Dich zuständig?



Keine Sorge, in meinem Bundesland / Landesverband ist alles in Ordnung, schon fast paradiesische Zustände gegenüber den alten Bundesländern.

Aber nun mal ehrlich, was hindert Euch daran, bei einem Landesverband der für ein Nachtangelverbot ist mal vorsichtig nachzufragen: "wieso"?
Das passiert auch in der Politik.

Und dann mal Vertreter aller Landesverbände an einen Tisch geholt und sich überlegt wie man das Angeln in Deutschland attraktiver und zukunftssicher gestalten kann.
Ein Bundesverband kann ja auch mal ein Impulsgeber sein, oder?

VG


----------



## Forelle2000 (23. Juli 2019)

Thema Nachtangelverbot in BW: https://fischer-huefingen.de/nachtangelverbot-aufheben-oder-beibehalten/

Da gab es demokratische Abstimmungen im betroffenen Bundesland, betrifft ja nur BW. Warum soll sich da jetzt der DAFV reinhängen?

Für wem?

Richtig, Impulsgeber ist korrekt. Dafür gibt es regelmäßige Beratungen, Versammlungen, Erfahrungsaustausch, Abstimmungen, gemeinsame Fischen, Geschäftsführerberatungen usw.  Dort wird die Hauptlinie festgelegt. Und die gewählten Leute im Präsidium geben Rechenschaft über ihre Arbeit.
Im Oktober ist die nächste Geschäftsführertagung. Themen sind dort u.a. Bildsprache und Neue Medien. Auch werden neue Projekte vorgestellt. Jetzt am WE war in Rendsburg einen gemeinsames Fischen mit Behinderte, Feederanglern, Stippanglern und Spinnanglern. Nächste Woche tagt schon wieder das Präsidium .....
Ich bin nicht blind und sehe großen Handlungsbedarf im Bundesverband. Da hängt einiges schief. Deswegen mache ich da mit um mich für Veränderungen einzusetzen und für Angler positive Veränderungen zu bewirken. Klappt nicht immer, aber zunehmend läuft der Laden besser.


----------



## glavoc (23. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Thema Nachtangelverbot in BW: https://fischer-huefingen.de/nachtangelverbot-aufheben-oder-beibehalten/
> .



Tja, genau das ist des Pudels Kern, bzw. liegt er begraben^^.. Ohne Worte.

lg


----------



## MS aus G (23. Juli 2019)

@glavoc, Du bist leider echt nicht zu beneiden!!! 

Es gibt ja anscheinend in BW sehr "sensible" Spezies, dann würde ich dem Fuchs und der Katze und den anderen nächtlichen "Räubern" aber auch "verbieten" auf Raubzug zu gehen oder wie stellen sich manche Leute das "Nachtangeln" vor!?! Grillparty mit Mukke und Kistenweise Alk??? Bei "echten" Anglern wohl eher nicht!!! Und die kleinen Nager werden sogar noch teilweise "gefüttert"!!!

Allerdings könnt Ihr doch bedenkenlos "durchangeln", da ja in der Nacht eh nicht kontrolliert wird!!! Sondern erst, wenn das Nachtangeln erlaubt sein sollte!!! Für mein empfinden würde ich im Moment des Nächtens Kontrollen durchführen, doch nicht, wenn das Angeln erlaubt ist, oder?

Ach ja und die "Herrschaften" sagen Dir, das Du doch genug Zeit am Wasser verbracht hast, das Du nicht auch noch nach 1 Uhr Dein Unwesen treiben musst!!! Die müssen es ja wissen!!! Das verstehe wer will, aber ich leider nicht!

Allerdings "verstehe" ich die Abstimmungen wirklich nicht! Das können doch alles keine Angler sein, die so einem Blödsinn zustimmen!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Deep Down (24. Juli 2019)

Das Thema betrifft einen Kernbereich der Ausübung der Angelei. Und, damit das überhaupt in einem Verein/Verband demokratisch legitimiert wäre, müsste über dieses Thema darüber in Verein auf der JHV abgestimmt werden, erst dadurch erhält der Vorstand seine Legitimation auf Bezirksebene abzustimmen, der daraufhin Delegierte hat dann für den Bezirk abzustimmen und so frisst sich das dann hoch.
Ohne eine solche Legitimation dürfte sich der Vorstand/Delegierte etc als Vertreter der jeweiligen Mitglieder eigentlich schon gar nicht äußern, aber auch das bloße Schweigen, mithin keine Abstimmung in der JHV,  stellt in den wohl meisten Fällen eine erhebliche Verletzung der Vereinsinteressen über die Satzung durch den Vorstandes dar.

Umfragen und Petitionen sind wenig geeignet, da eine verlässliche und legitimierende Grundlage für Entscheidungen zu schaffen


----------



## JimiG (24. Juli 2019)

Das Schlimme ist das, für uns zukunftsweisende, wichtige Beschlüsse von einigen wenigen Leuten, die man teilweise nie am Gewässer sieht, entschieden werden.
Bei einigen herrscht ja scheinbar auch der Anspruch vor das nur ihre Meinung die einzig wahre und richtige ist und sie von dero Gnaden Gottes herrschen und ihr Stimmvieh gefälligst die Klappe zu halten hat. Weiterhin herrscht bei einigen Vertretern unserer Art eben auch die Meinung das wenn man selber eben nicht an der Nachtangelei, aus welchen Gründen auch immer,teilnehmen kann es andere eben auch nicht sollten und wenn se nicht freiwilllig verzichten tja dann wirds eben verboten. Ich nahm jetzt mal das Nachtangeln als Beispiel,es trifft ja auch auf andere Angelmethoden oder C&R zu. Ich nenne sowas kindlichen Futterneid.

Aber, es tut mir leid es so ausdrücken zu müssen, langsam dünnt die verstreichende Zeit derlei Lokalfürstendelegierte und Neider aus und die Hoffnung das Neue es besser machen ist schon da.
Ich hoffe das viele ihr Ehrenamt auch so verstehen wie es gemeint ist nämlich als Dienst an der ganzen Sache und nicht als Eigennutz.


----------



## smithie (24. Juli 2019)

JimiG schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das viele ihr Ehrenamt auch so verstehen wie es gemeint ist nämlich als Dienst an der ganzen Sache und nicht als Eigennutz.


Meiner Meinung nach ist das in (sehr) vielen Fällen leider nicht so.

Und etlichen, denen es um die Sache geht, werden in Eitelkeiten und Eigennutz aufgefressen, bis sie keine Lust mehr haben.
Jetzt wird der ein oder andere wieder kommen und sagen, dann müssen diejenigen sich halt dickere Eier wachsen lassen. ;-)


----------



## Deep Down (24. Juli 2019)

Viele sollten aber auch nicht vergessen, dass der Ehrenamtler den Interessen des Vereins und seiner Mitglieder verpflichtet ist und nicht Dienstverpflichteter des Einzelnen und dessen subjektiver Interessen.

Das gilt andersherum aber auch für den Ehrenamtler, wenn der sich von XYZ anhören darf, das er nur wegen ihm, dieses Amt innehabe!


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juli 2019)

Und viele sollten auch nicht vergessen, dass der Ehrenamtler das genau für Sie macht und nicht für sich als Eigennutz.　


Etwas Respekt und Dankbarkeit haben die für Ihre Arbeit verdient. Ich habe genug Vereine gegründet oder Wahlvorgänge durchgeführt.　

Die Bereitschaft ein Ehrenamt zu übernehmen ist fast überall gleich null.


----------



## Uzz (24. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Thema Nachtangelverbot in BW: https://fischer-huefingen.de/nachtangelverbot-aufheben-oder-beibehalten/


WOW!  Ich bin absolut sprachlos, dass sowas in Deutschland möglich ist. Un-fass-bar.  

Das Beispiel demonstriert immerhin schön: Die weit verbreitete Annahme, dass Vereine/Verbände notwendigerweise Interessenvertretungen ihrer Mitglieder sind, ist schlicht falsch.

Mit den 3 im Papier genannten Argumenten der "Nachtangelverbot beibehalten"-Fraktion, die regional deutliche """Mehrheiten""" bekommt, ließe sich 1:1 auch ein allgemeines, nächtliches Ausgangsverbot für alle Bürger in BW durchsetzen. 
1. Menschen stören Tiere/Pflanzen nicht mehr bei der Nachtruhe
2. haufenweise Ehrenamtliche können dann nachts schafen
3. Im Sommer sind die Tage so schön lang. Da will nachts eh niemand raus.



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Da gab es demokratische Abstimmungen im betroffenen Bundesland, betrifft ja nur BW. Warum soll sich da jetzt der DAFV reinhängen?


Das  Nachtangelverbot in BW steht (laut dem Papier) in der Fischereiverordnung, nicht im Fischereigesetz. Die Verordnung erlässt/ändert die Landesregierung bzw. das zuständige Ministerium. "demokratische Abstimmungen" in der Sache sind dafür nicht nötig. Lediglich der Rahmen, den das Gesetz vorgibt, ist einzuhalten.

Für BWler, die das Nachtangelverbot kippen wollen, sind Regierung/Ministerium vermutlich vielversprechendere Ansprechpartner als die Antianglerverbände.


----------



## smithie (24. Juli 2019)

Jeder, der das Nachtangelverbot lokal benötigt/als sinnvoll erachtet, kann das in seinem "Wirkungsbereich" (=Erlaubnisschein) durchsetzen.
Anstatt dessen die generelle Keule ohne Not.


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juli 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> WOW!  Ich bin absolut sprachlos, dass sowas in Deutschland möglich ist. Un-fass-bar.
> 
> Das Beispiel demonstriert immerhin schön: Die weit verbreitete Annahme, dass Vereine/Verbände notwendigerweise Interessenvertretungen ihrer Mitglieder sind, ist schlicht falsch.
> 
> ...



Na ja, ich halte persönlich von dem generellen Nachtangelverbot zwar auch nicht viel, aber Deine Aufforderung...bissel naiv....Soll da jetzt Angler A und Angler B an das Ministerium schreiben?  

Für die ist und bleibt der Landesverband zu recht erster Ansprechpartner. 

Und wer im Landesverband das Nachtangelverbot kippen will, den kann man nur dazu raten: besorgt Euch Mehrheiten, stellt fristgemäß Abstimmungen in den entsprechenden Gremien. Ich würde einen fristgemäßen Antrag zur Jahreshauptversammlung stellen. Mir natürlich vorher in den Vereinen und Verbänden Stimmen holen, klug vorher argumentieren und dann einen Meinungsbildung im Landesverband erzwingen.

P.S. Nachtangelverbote gibt es (lokal begrenzt!!) in fast jeden Bundesland.


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juli 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Jeder, der das Nachtangelverbot lokal benötigt/als sinnvoll erachtet, kann das in seinem "Wirkungsbereich" (=Erlaubnisschein) durchsetzen.
> Anstatt dessen die generelle Keule ohne Not.



Es ist ja schön, dass Bayern, Sachsen, Thüringer, Berliner etc. sich über das Nachtangelverbot in BW "das Maul" zerreißen.

Aber letztendlich geht es nur die Angler in BW an.....
Wenn die damit leben können/ wollen.....
Ich darf auch nur in Sachsen mit zwei Ruten fischen...warum die in Schleswig Holstein oder Sachsen-Anhalt mit 3? Dafür darf ich in der Elbe hältern...die wiederum nicht....so isses halt...


----------



## smithie (24. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Es ist ja schön, dass Bayern, Sachsen, Thüringer, Berliner etc. sich über das Nachtangelverbot in BW "das Maul" zerreißen.
> 
> Aber letztendlich geht es nur die Angler in BW an.....
> Wenn die damit leben können/ wollen.....
> Ich darf auch nur in Sachsen mit zwei Ruten fischen...warum die in Schleswig Holstein oder Sachsen-Anhalt mit 3? Dafür darf ich in der Elbe hältern...die wiederum nicht....so isses halt...


Dann mach doch einfach den Anfang und gehe mit deinen 2 Ruten angeln!


----------



## rippi (24. Juli 2019)

*FREIHEIT DEN ANGLERN!*

Bundesweites Angeln mit 3 Ruten für ALLE! Obligatorisches Nachtangeln für Bawüs, ob sie wollen oder nicht!


----------



## Uzz (24. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Und wer im Landesverband das Nachtangelverbot kippen will, den kann man nur dazu raten: besorgt Euch Mehrheiten, stellt fristgemäß Abstimmungen in den entsprechenden Gremien. Ich würde einen fristgemäßen Antrag zur Jahreshauptversammlung stellen. Mir natürlich vorher in den Vereinen und Verbänden Stimmen holen,
> klug vorher argumentieren und dann einen Meinungsbildung im Landesverband erzwingen.


Die Prämisse "wer im Landesverband das Nachtangelverbot kippen will" ist vollends gaga. Der Landesverband ist gar nicht in der Position, die Fischereiverordnung zu ändern, also irgendwas "kippen" zu können. Eine Mehrheit im Landesverband wäre zwar nett, ist aber weder Voraussetzung noch entscheidend. 

Letztlich muß das Anliegen bei der tatsächlich entscheidungsrelevanten Stelle (Regierung/Ministerium) ankommen, um eine Änderung der Verordnung erwirken zu können. Dafür den Weg ausgerechnet über einen dem Anliegen widerstrebenden Verband gehen zu wollen, ist sehr offensichtlich unkluges Vorgehen. Man muß sich andere Vehikel suchen. Die beiden naheliegenden Varianten: Das Anliegen über einer Partei einbringen. Eine monothematische Initative gründen, der sich jeder __Interessierte__ anschließen kann. 

BTW: Landesgesetze und -verordnungen gelten nicht nur für Ureinwohner des Landes.  Auch "Bayern, Sachsen, Thüringer, Berliner etc." die sich  "'das Maul' zerreißen" sind hin und wieder in BW unterwegs, also potentiell betroffen und damit zweifelsohne legitim am Thema interessiert. Aus deiner Verbandssicht sind diese "Fremden" natürlich genauso wurscht wie nicht im Verband organisierte, lokal ansässige Angler.


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juli 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Die Prämisse "wer im Landesverband das Nachtangelverbot kippen will" ist vollends gaga. Der Landesverband ist gar nicht in der Position, die Fischereiverordnung zu ändern, also irgendwas "kippen" zu können. Eine Mehrheit im Landesverband wäre zwar nett, ist aber weder Voraussetzung noch entscheidend.
> 
> Letztlich muß das Anliegen bei der tatsächlich entscheidungsrelevanten Stelle (Regierung/Ministerium) ankommen, um eine Änderung der Verordnung erwirken zu können. Dafür den Weg ausgerechnet über einen dem Anliegen widerstrebenden Verband gehen zu wollen, ist sehr offensichtlich unkluges Vorgehen. Man muß sich andere Vehikel suchen. Die beiden naheliegenden Varianten: Das Anliegen über einer Partei einbringen. Eine monothematische Initative gründen, der sich jeder __Interessierte__ anschließen kann.
> 
> BTW: Landesgesetze und -verordnungen gelten nicht nur für Ureinwohner des Landes.  Auch "Bayern, Sachsen, Thüringer, Berliner etc." die sich  "'das Maul' zerreißen" sind hin und wieder in BW unterwegs, also potentiell betroffen und damit zweifelsohne legitim am Thema interessiert. Aus deiner Verbandssicht sind diese "Fremden" natürlich genauso wurscht wie nicht im Verband organisierte, lokal ansässige Angler.



Gaga ist was anderes.

Also mal von Anfang an:

1. Richtig, der Landesverband ist politisch nicht befugt ein Gesetz oder eine Verordnung zu ändern. Er kann aber das an die entscheidungsrelevanten Stellen im Bundesland herangetragen. Denn er ist in der Regel politisch und gesetzlich die Stelle, die im Land als die offiziellen Vertreter der Angler angesehen wird. Das hatte ich auch mit meinem Beitrag gemeint. Wenn sich der LV dafür im Land stark macht gegenüber den Ministerien ist das schon mal die halbe Miete.

2. Welches Vehikel meinst du?  Kannst Du da mal konkret werden? Oder ein Beispiel aus der Praxis aufführen? Aus einen anderen Bundesland z.B.?

3. Über die fischereilichen Gesetzgebungen (auch Verordnungen) in Hessen, BaWü, Sachsen oder Thüringen, sollten doch auch bitte ursächlich nur die Zuständigen in Hessen, BaWü, Sachsen oder Thüringer entscheiden und nicht die Gastangler anderen Bundesländer oder gar anderer Nationen. Gern erkläre ich Dir noch einmal den Begriff Förderalismus und wie dort Gesetze entstehen und wer wann für was zuständig ist. Sicher sind Gastangler am Thema interessiert. Aber einen Einfluss auf wer wann und wie erhalten sie damit noch lange nicht. 

4. Und nein, die anderen Angler sind mir nicht "wurscht". Auch achte ich andere nicht im Verein organsierte Angler.

5. Wenn man aber etwas erreichen will (nicht nur als Angler) ist es immer sinnvoll sich zu organisieren. Hatte schon Spartakus erkannt.

6. Eine monothematische Initiative  gründen......ja warum nicht? Nur muss man sich dazu in irgendeiner Form organisieren... dann sollte diese Initiative dann auch einen Rechtsform erhalten, ansonsten ist es ein zwangloser Diskutierclub wie hier. Und schon sind wir bei einem Verein z.B.   Ich bin ja mal gespannt wann sich diese initiative gründet.... aus 3 Bayern, 2 Hessen und 3 Thüringern.  Sorry, mein mir angeborener Zynismus. ich kann nix dafür.


----------



## N_S Dakota (29. Juli 2019)

Wenn jemand Spartakus zietiert erklärt sich dieser nicht selbst zum Sklaven ? , ABER...



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> 6. Eine monothematische Initiative  gründen......ja warum nicht? Nur muss man sich dazu in irgendeiner Form organisieren... dann sollte diese Initiative dann auch einen Rechtsform erhalten, ansonsten ist es ein zwangloser Diskutierclub wie hier. Und schon sind wir bei einem Verein z.B.



 ...hier liegt ein Stück Wahrheit jedoch Ihr diskutiert ja lieber in Na-zionalsozialistischem Duktus !!!

( Fünf Reichsmark in die Wortspielkasse )

Oranisiation, Struktur und dann die Gleichschalltung , getreu der dt. Führungspramisse 

- Verein - Verband-Vaterland - 

Anstatt sich derartiger Rhetorik zu ergeben sollte hier angezeigt werden welches das Mittel ist, oder 
das Werkzeug in der lebendigen, freiheitlichen und WEHRHAFTEN - *repräsentativen Demokratie* ????



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> 6. Eine   gründen



Das Schlüsselwort um das so gekonnt gezirkelt wurde ist - *SAMMELKLAGE* -

Sammelklage nicht nur gegen , den Einzelnen , ein Unternehmen oder Konzern sondern vor allem 

Sammelklage gegen den Regierungserlass in Bund oder Ländern !

Monothematische Initiative = Sammelkalage 

Also anstatt sich dem Nationalismus Tor und Tür zu öffnen ( Bayern, Sachsen, Saarländer )
oder der Vereins und Verbandsheimerrei das Wort zu reden muss doch die Frage sein 
warum dürfen Wir, der Staat, nicht Klage einreichen gegen die Regierung ? 

Mit Betohnung auf Du, DU und DU also WIR Alle, _der Staat_ ( l'état est nous ) 
Ein Relikt der Aufklärung folglich  ( L'État c'est moi“ ) , mit Hinweis auf
*Wir sind der Staat!: Warum Volk sein nicht genügt: Amazon.de ...*

https://www.amazon.de/Wir-sind-Staat-Warum-genügt/dp/3498013335


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. August 2019)




----------



## Dorschbremse (14. August 2019)

@N_S Dakota 

Ne Sammelklage ist in dieser Form in der BRD und der Schweiz vom Staat nicht vorgesehen 

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich denke, du weißt schon, welche Landesverbände diesem Häufchen Elend den Rücken gekehrt haben.



Leider haben die Bayern auch dem Deutschen Jagdverband den Rücken gekehrt und kochen seitdem ihr eigenes - teures - Süppchen ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Leider haben die Bayern auch dem Deutschen Jagdverband den Rücken gekehrt und kochen seitdem ihr eigenes - teures - Süppchen ...



Und dafür gab es Gründe: https://www.topagrar.com/management-und-politik/news/bayern-verlaesst-den-djv-9433099.html

Am Ende des Tages geht es, ähnlich wie bei den Anglern, um die Sinnfrage: Welchen Mehrwert stiftet ein Bundesverband in einem föderal organisierten Land? Welchen Mehrwert stiften die an den Bundesverband zu zahlenden Beiträge? Geht der Bundesverband effizient mit den Mitteln um?

Und nicht zuletzt: Verfolgen alle Landesverbände überhaupt die gleiche Richtung? Am Ende geht es hier nämlich u.a., genau wie bei den Anglern, um die strategische Ausrichtung der Landwirtschaftsministerien. Das ist teils bei den Jägern genauso wenig der Fall wie bei Anglern, in der Bildung etc. Föderale Strukturen halt.

Wie kommst du drauf, dass der Austritt für die bayerischen Jäger mit Kostensteigerungen verbunden war?


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. August 2019)

Der Staat sind die  Bürger , dessen gewählte Repräsentanten die Regierung bilden. 
Was ist in diesem Staat vorgesehen ist und was nicht, bestimme noch immer Ich.

Das Grundgesetz warnt uns zwar das alle Gewalt vom Volke ausgeht, jedoch steht nirgends ein Verbot 
eine Mehrheit aus mündigen Bürgern zu bilden und die Gesetzgebung zu ändern. 

Es braucht 3 Gründungsmitglieder und schon beginnt die Reise der Partei für die Freiheit, 
der Partei für den Brexit oder hey gegen die Asymmetrie in Staat & Regierung (ASR)

Das ist halt der casus knacktus , mündiger Bürger sein bedeutet Rechte und Pflichten annehmen 
oder wenn eine Asymmetrie besteht Rechte einfordern ( Sammelklage ) oder Pflichten abschaffen ( Soli ). 

Was ist denn mit der Politikverdrossenheit in den dt. Landen, sobald der Demographiewandel absehen lässt, 
das in der Zukunft die Interessengemeinschaft nur noch inadäquate Ergebnisse produziert, 
wendet man sich ab , tritt aus und kocht ein Süppchen.... ?

Die Abschaffung der Zwangbejagung lange , lange , lange Zeit vorrausehend tritt der BJV aus DJV aus 
und verhindert damit eine Rechenschaffstpflicht über den eigenen Landesverband hinaus, 
Eine Anzeige wegen Jagdvergehen in Bayern , Bejagung einer von der Jagd ausgeschlossenen Privatfläche
ist schnell gemacht , von der EU auch gewollt ABER der Verband muss das schon bekräftigen oder
halt als Kavaliersdelikt behandelt lassen...... tja 

Und auch hier hätte eine Klägergemainschaft im tiefen dunklen niederbayrischem Unterholz 
das Rechtsmittel einer Sammelklage , Kanzlei wird bestellt, Kanzlei lässt eine seriöse Detektei 
alle Sachverhalte festhalten , bringt alles zur Anzeige , Gericht , Strafe ..etc.P.p...

Und alles für den normalen Geldbeutel finanzierbar ! Der Grundgedanke ist in einer Sammelklage 
einer Kanzlei oder mehrerer , Geld und Zeit zugeben und das für einen Bruchteil der Kosten 
für den einzelnen Bürger......

Die Frage ist doch auch will ich als _rechtschaffender Bürger _Teilhabe leben in der Demokratie


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. August 2019)

Vom Grundsatz her stimme ich dir zu - aber die Materie ist definitiv "too much" für ein Angelforum- das ist zu viel Allgemeinpolitik. 

Brauchen wir nicht weiter vertiefen- ist klar gegen die Boardregeln!


----------



## N_S Dakota (15. August 2019)

*@Dorschbremse*


Tja.  Freund wer einfache Antworten auf komplizierte Situationen sucht 
darf nur enttäuscht werden, warum du den Sachbezug nicht anerkennst 
liegt allein bei dir ..... Text und Emitter sind Fisch und Jagdrechtlich orientiert, 

Ziemlich trocken und nüchtern betrachtet kann Mann sich vorstellen.

Wer aber eine neues Rechtsmittel fordert um Fischerrei und Jagdrechtlicher 
 Entmündigung einen Riegel vorzuschieben , muß dies auch auf dem Rechtsweg 
tun und das Bedeutet den oben skizzierten Weg. 

Was das jetzt mit allgemein Politik zu tun hat musst Du mir halt erklären !


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. August 2019)

Man kann (wenn man nur verschachtelt genug denkt) selbst ne Rolle Klopapier als Gerätschaft fürs Angeln hochstilisieren- muss man aber nicht.... 

Der Kausalzusammenhang ist schlichtweg zu dünn! 
Mehr muss ich nu wirklich nicht erklären... 

Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen - 
Ziemlich trocken und nüchtern betrachtet kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ich ab diesem Posting nur noch editieren und Punkte verteilen werde


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Oktober 2019)

Hier wieder mal Anschauungsunterricht, wie die Kollegen von der Jägerzunft in der Öffentlichkeit agieren und über ihre Zukunft nachdenken: https://waidgerechte-jagd.de/
Hervorragend!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Oktober 2019)

So lange es angler gibt, die bei Begriffen wie Wertekompass und Waidgdrechtigkeit nur spontan Pickel bekommen oder Reizdarm braucht man über intelligente Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nicht nachzudenken, da findet sich kein Konsens.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> So lange es angler gibt, die bei Begriffen wie Wertekompass und Waidgdrechtigkeit nur spontan Pickel bekommen oder Reizdarm braucht man über intelligente Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nicht nachzudenken, da findet sich kein Konsens.




Hätte gar nicht gedacht dass du für ne Angler-Werteunion bist - aber gut mach' doch ein paar Vorschläge wie das aussehen soll.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hätte gar nicht gedacht dass du für ne Angler-Werteunion bist - aber gut mach' doch ein paar Vorschläge wie das aussehen soll.



Nimm die Leitsätze für die Zukunft (https://waidgerechte-jagd.de/12-leitsaetze/) und streiche Jägersprache, Verantwortung (geht um Umgang mit der Waffe) und Partnerschaft (geht um Jagdhunde) raus. Aber dann sind wir genau bei dem, was Testudo anspricht: Erzeugung von Lebensmittel, Naturschutz, Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur, Bildung ... Für viele Angler alles Teufelswerk.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Für viele Angler alles Teufelswerk.



Würde mich wundern, wenn die Jägerschaft zu 100% aus vorbildlichen Waidmännern bestehen würde, die diese Leitbilder alle komplett verinnerlichen und vorleben.

Allerdings stehen Jäger schon allein wegen der geringen Zahl nicht so im Blickfeld der Öffentlichkeit und üben ihr Waidwerk eher abgeschieden aus.
Trends wie Street-Hunting sind mir z.B. nicht bekannt.

Handlungshinweise von Tierrechtlern a la "Jäger in Sicht was tun?" auch nicht.

Könnte ich mir aber schon gut  vorstellen:  " laufen Sie dem Schützen ins Schussfeld um das Tier zu retten" o.ä. würde mich da nicht wundern.

Auch ist die Auslese über die Jägerprüfung und die finanziellen Voraussetzungen wohl etwas strenger als bei Anglern, die z.T. ja nichtmal nen Fischereischein benötigen.

Wo ich dir aber recht gebe, ist die bessere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Da scheint sich die Jägerschaft m.E. oft schon positiver und besser darzustellen als die Anglerschaft.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt unter den Jägern genug kontrovers diskutierte Themen, wie z.B. pro oder contra Wolf, Hundeausbildung, Winterfütterung, bleifrei schießen...


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern, wenn die Jägerschaft zu 100% aus vorbildlichen Waidmännern bestehen würde, die diese Leitbilder alle komplett verinnerlichen und vorleben.



Im Unterschied zu den Anglern, haben es die Jäger aber verstanden solche "Abweichler" intern zu behandeln und nicht wie Angler dies zu tun pflegen, öffentlich, wie hier im Forum häufig zu sehen, sich gegenseitig mit Vorwürfen zu belegen.

Eine Lösung des Problems fällt mir da gerade nicht ein?
Ich kann mich dabei selbst nicht ausnehmen, da ich oft genug auch hier gegen stumpfe I-Net Poser, oder Hantas agiere.
Zwei Gruppierungen, mit denen ich nun mal überhaupt keine persönliche Gemeinsamkeit herstellen kann, auch wenn es der Sache und dem großen Ganzen dienlich wäre?

Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Oktober 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Im Unterschied zu den Anglern, haben es die Jäger aber verstanden solche "Abweichler" intern zu behandeln und nicht wie Angler dies zu tun pflegen, öffentlich, wie hier im Forum häufig zu sehen, sich gegenseitig mit Vorwürfen zu belegen.



Naja Jürgen,

wie sich die Jägerschaft öffentlich in Bayern zerfleicht ist beispiellos.
Gegipfelt hat es gerade aktuell in der Anzeigen des Präsidenten des Bayerischen Jagdverbands Vocke wegen Betrug, Unterschlagung usw. und etc. von einem Jäger, Vorsitzender eines Jagdvereins, ehemaliges Mitglied im Präsidiums. Aber das ist an sich bereits Nebenkriegsschauplatz.

Das Verweisen auf die Jäger zeigt, wie selektiv die Wahrnehmung ist, wenn es darum geht immer sich selbst schlecht zu sehen und andere als Vorbilder ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Oktober 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> wie sich die Jägerschaft öffentlich in Bayern zerfleicht ist beispiellos.
> Gegipfelt hat es gerade aktuell in der Anzeigen des Präsidenten des Bayerischen Jagdverbands Vocke wegen Betrug, Unterschlagung usw. und etc. von einem Jäger, Vorsitzender eines Jagdvereins, ehemaliges Mitglied im Präsidiums. Aber das ist an sich bereits Nebenkriegsschauplatz.



Vocke wurde aus sehr validen Gründen angezeigt. Einfach mal die Aussagen des eingeschalteten Wirtschaftsprüfers nachlesen: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/umstrittenes-finanzgebaren-druck-auf-vocke-waechst-1.4607268
Zitat: "zahlreiche Hinweise auf gravierende Gesetzesverstöße bei der Abwicklung der Verbandsfinanzen".



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Verweisen auf die Jäger zeigt, wie selektiv die Wahrnehmung ist, wenn es darum geht immer sich selbst schlecht zu sehen und andere als Vorbilder ...



Unsinn. Die Jäger haben begriffen, dass sie mit einer Strategie aus dem vergangenen Jahrhundert ihre Position in der Gesellschaft massiv schwächen werden, weil die Gesellschaft (in Deutschland) heute ganz andere Wertvorstellungen und ein ganz anderes Verhältnis zu Tieren verfolgt. Und das betrifft die Angler genauso, hier ist aber der Erkenntnisprozess noch in den Kinderschuhen. 

Ein einfaches Beispiel: Wer als Vorstand eines Angelvereins in Bayern ein Problem damit hat, wenn sich der Verband hinter das Volksbegehren Artenvielfalt stellt, hat ganz einfach den Schuss nicht gehört. Da haben wir im Bayerischen Landesverband aber Gott sei Dank einen Präsidenten sitzen, der begriffen hat, dass man bestimmte Züge nicht mehr aufhalten kann (Stichwort Naturschutz) und besser gestaltet statt mauert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Oktober 2019)

Unterschiedliche Präferenzen gibt es unter den Jägern auch, sonst gäbe es nicht auch z.B.  neben dem djv noch einen öjv.

Man steckt nur nicht so in der Materie drin. Und wenn wir von PETA nun öffentlich angegangen werden, so werden das Jäger so lange ich denken kann auch schon immer. Mal wurde Krach gemacht, und  wie viele Hochsitze wurden schon sabotiert.....

Wie @Toni_1962  bereits schrieb, eher Mangel an Informationen,  aber auch denen bläst immer wieder mal  der Wind ins Gesicht

edit es wird z.B. über Bestandsdichten und Abschußquoten debattiert


----------



## Wurmbaader (19. Oktober 2019)

Wer denkt Jäger sind da in Ihren Foren zivilisierter als Angler dem empfehle ich mal einen Blick ins Wild und Hund Forum.
Die Außendarstellung zumindest die Gute geht auch dort eher auf "Private Initiativen" zurück als auf die Verbände. Es gibt ein paar Ansätze (Sophie Award oder Outdoor Cooking vom DJV), aber auch genausoviel ungeschicktes wie Peinliches. Siehe die Anti- Petra Videos bei YT.
Man sollte da das eigene Licht nicht immer nur unter den Scheffel stellen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo miteiander



Testudo schrieb:


> Unterschiedliche Präferenzen gibt es unter den Jägern auch, sonst gäbe es nicht auch z.B.  neben dem djv noch einen öjv.
> 
> Man steckt nur nicht so in der Materie drin.    .......
> 
> Wie @Toni_1962  bereits schrieb, eher Mangel an Informationen,  aber auch denen bläst immer wieder mal  der Wind ins Gesicht



Hier wird in teils naiver Weise die Position der Jägerschaft glorifiziert. Nach meiner Einschätzung stehen die Jäger noch schlechter da als die Angler. Die Jäger haben weit mehr interne Probleme und die werden auch plakativ nach außen getragen. Die Situation durch konkurierende Interessensvertreter (Jagdv[erbände)
ist fatal. Da hilft es nichts das es einen großen Verband gibt. Wenn der ökologische Jagdverband (ein eher kleiner Verband) ein Minderheitsvotum abgibt hat das durchschlagende Wirkung und ist richtungsweisend für die politische Entscheidung. Aus dieser Erfahrung sollten wir als Angler lernen.  Aber da bin ich wohl einsamer Rufer in der Wüste ...

Servus
Fischer am inn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Oktober 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Wenn der ökologische Jagdverband (ein eher kleiner Verband) ein Minderheitsvotum abgibt hat das durchschlagende Wirkung und ist richtungsweisend für die politische Entscheidung. Aus dieser Erfahrung sollten wir als Angler lernen.



Was ist dein Problem mit dem Ökologischen Jagdverband? Die vertreten sehr zukunftsgerichtete Positionen und ich weiß, dass viele Unterstützer von Waidgerechte Jagd diesem nahe stehen. Wir haben (regional unterschiedlich) einen massiven Überbestand an Wild (Wildschwein, Reh, Hirsch) und der Bestand gehört drastisch reduziert. In dem Punkt halte ich es mit den Grünen: Wald vor Wild. Bloß um das zu erkennen, muss man halt seine Interessen ggf. zurückstecken. Und da sind wir dann wieder beim Angeln. Ich liebe das Aalangeln und trete trotzdem auf Verbandsebene massiv für ein komplettes Fangverbot auf Aal in Deutschland ein. Man muss halt über den Tellerrand schauen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Naturliebhaber
Hallo miteinander



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was ist dein Problem mit dem Ökologischen Jagdverband? Die vertreten sehr zukunftsgerichtete Positionen und ich weiß, dass viele Unterstützer von Waidgerechte Jagd diesem nahe stehen.



Ich habe eigentlich gar kein Problem mit dem ökologischen Jagdverband was die inhaltlichen Positionen angeht. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass bei Besprechungen mit Entscheidungsträgern immer wieder auf die Position des ökologischen Jagdverbandes fokusiert wurde. Dabei war völlig unwichtig, dass das nur ein kleiner Verband ist und es war auf deutsch gesagt eigentlich wurscht was die Mehrheit der Jägerschaft (Interessensvertretung) meinte. Nur der ökologische Jagverband hatte Gewicht. Und das sollten wir  Bedenken wenn wir über unsere Interessensvertretung als Angler nachdenken. Wir müssen nicht alles nachäffen, aber wir sollten klug sein. Das meinte ich. Nicht mehr.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Oktober 2019)

Wie gesagt, wer die Jägerschaft als Vorbild nimmt, weiß zumindest nicht, wie in Bayern die sich demontieren ... selektive Wahrnehmung aus Drang immer die anderen als besser zu sehen ... achso, scheint ja nicht verstanden worden zu sein: Drang von Anglern, sich schlecht zu sehen und auf Jäger als Vorbild zu zeigen 
will aber in Jägerdiskussionen nicht  weiter einsteigen ...


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich denke du liegst goldrichtig, Tony.

Hier nochmal der Link zu den strukturellen Problemen der Jagdverbände:

*Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/profis-oder-amateure-die-crux-mit-unseren-verbaenden.258743/

Kein wirklich gutes Vorbild. Wirklich erfolgreich waren in den letzten Jahren (insb. wenn man das Spendenaufkommen betrachtet) nicht die Naturnutzerverbände, sondern eher die Schützer, Tierrechtler.


----------



## Georg Baumann (21. Oktober 2019)

1. Ja, auch die Jäger sind eine heterogene Masse und sprechen gerade in den Ländern nicht immer die gleiche Sprache. Dennoch ist aus meiner Wahrnehmung heraus der Professionalisierungsgrad höher als bei den Anglern; aufgrund der schon deutlich länger anhaltenden Anfeindungen wurde auch erkannt, dass man zusammenhalten und sich organisieren muss (der Organisationsgrad unter den Jägern ist viel höher als bei Anglern) und letztlich ist der Bundesverband finanziell viel besser ausgestattet als z. B. der DAFV

2. ÖJV: Es führt zu weit, sich hier intensiv mit den einzelnen Positionen auseinanderzusetzen und geht auch am Thema vorbei. Nur ganz kurz: Die Wirkung dieses sehr kleinen Verbands liegt auch darin, dass sie mit den Positionen genau das propagieren, was in den Forstministerien gerade Mode ist. Viele Beamte sind selber ÖJV-Mitglieder oder stehen diesen sehr nah. Allerdings haben die fast nur Positionen zum Wald (Wald vor Wild). Wenn es z. B. darum geht, wie wir die stark gefährdeten Arten der Feldflur stärken, stößt man auf gähnende Leere. Alle ÖJV-ler, die ich kenne, sind Waldbesitzer oder -bewirtschafter. Heißt konkret, dass da auch ein starke (und auch legitimes) ökonomisches Interesse dahinter steckt. Das ist ja auch in Ordnung, allerdings sollte man das wissen. Ich bin nicht gegen den ÖJV, sie sind mir in weiten Teilen aber zu einseitig und viele Positionen teile ich nicht.


----------

